
Coaching Should Be the New Free Lunch - josephwegner
https://blog.keen.io/coaching-should-be-the-new-free-lunch-in-tech-7850690cc0fd
======
josephwegner
FYI, the author of this has started the Growth Coaching Institute, if anyone
wants to start providing their "free lunch".

[https://www.growthcoachinginstitute.org](https://www.growthcoachinginstitute.org)

